# HRT test dosing frequency



## performance1978 (Sep 28, 2011)

I see that most guys are pinning enanthate and cypionate bi-weekly nowadays.  This wasn't the case so much when was into AAS about 7-8 years ago.  

But my question is do any HRT guys dose 2x/week?  Or are you just taking 1x wk?  Thanks.


----------



## crazyfrog (Sep 28, 2011)

performance1978 said:


> I see that most guys are pinning enanthate and cypionate bi-weekly nowadays.  This wasn't the case so much when was into AAS about 7-8 years ago.
> 
> But my question is do any HRT guys dose 2x/week?  Or are you just taking 1x wk?  Thanks.



I have had 2 aids patients come into the ER where I work dosing test p 100mg 2x/wk through their MD's.  

My Sports Medicine Doctor has me dossing test c 200mg 1x/wk. 

Hope that helps bro.


----------



## deadlifter405 (Sep 28, 2011)

I dose 2x weekly.  I can really feel the roller coaster effect when I dosed once per week.  I feel nice and steady at 2x weekly, and I use 29ga slin pins too so I barely feel the injection.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm an oddball.  I was on TRT for a few years, came off and recovered.  When I was strictly TRT I would dose 150 mg once a week and felt great.  Over 200 mg/w and I needed an AI. 200 mg/w with an AI had me at ~1600 ng/dl peak and 1300 ng/dl trough. Normal for a 50 year old man is probably 500-650 ng/dl tested in the AM.


----------



## S_walker (Sep 29, 2011)

I cruise at 250mg weekly. I pin on Monday and 
Thursday. I believe it helps keep my levels leveled out by doing it twice vs once. When I was pinning once a week I'd get a huge spike, which was nice, but before my next pin I started feeling flat again. Here's an article Built posted that help convince me to start pinning 2xEW.

Daily testosterone and gonadotropin levels are similar in azoospermic and nonazoospermic normal men administered weekly testosterone: implications for male contraceptive development -- Amory et al. 22 (6): 1053 -- Journal of Andrology


----------



## performance1978 (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## Mr.BIG (Sep 29, 2011)

I pin twice a week, 100mg cyp Monday, 100mg Cyp Thusday!


----------



## FUZO (Sep 29, 2011)

2x a week


----------



## Built (Sep 29, 2011)

HRT replacement in the published research is 125mg/week; once steady-state is established, this will place most men in the upper third of the reference range one week after their weekly dose. Hubby's on 150mg/week pinned as 75mg twice a week. This puts him just above the top end of normal four days after his biweekly 75mg shot.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 29, 2011)

Built said:


> HRT replacement in the published research is 125mg/week; once steady-state is established, this will place most men in the upper third of the reference range one week after their weekly dose. Hubby's on 150mg/week pinned as 75mg twice a week. This puts him just above the top end of normal four days after his biweekly 75mg shot.



It's amazing how good a guy feels at that level too.  It doesn't take a gram of test to feel good.


----------



## performance1978 (Sep 29, 2011)

Built said:


> HRT replacement in the published research is 125mg/week; once steady-state is established, this will place most men in the upper third of the reference range one week after their weekly dose. Hubby's on 150mg/week pinned as 75mg twice a week. This puts him just above the top end of normal four days after his biweekly 75mg shot.



Thanks for that.  But I must say, WOW!!  You have serious abs!


----------



## performance1978 (Sep 29, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> It's amazing how good a guy feels at that level too.  It doesn't take a gram of test to feel good.




That's all I want, to feel good, normal.  I've been on medication that has killed my test levels.  My body gets so sore, it is almost impossible to recover after moderate intensity workouts, let alone an intense one.  I just want to feel like a normal man and desire sex. 

Again, thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Sep 29, 2011)

My doctor has me on 250mg test cyp a week, spread over 2 pins. I however pin it on Wednesday all at once and do my extra pins on Monday and Friday. Feel great even when cruising.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 29, 2011)

started at 250mg 1x a week, I've started splitting it biweekly recently though

I can definitely feel the drop just from beginning of week to end, I can't imagine some of the trt guys who get once every two weeks or even once monthly injections...


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 29, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> I'm an oddball.  I was on TRT for a few years, came off and recovered.  When I was strictly TRT I would dose 150 mg once a week and felt great.  Over 200 mg/w and I needed an AI. 200 mg/w with an AI had me at ~1600 ng/dl peak and 1300 ng/dl trough. Normal for a 50 year old man is probably 500-650 ng/dl tested in the AM.



what was your baseline levels before trt and what were they at 150mg per week.?


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 29, 2011)

1-2 times per week.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 29, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> what was your baseline levels before trt and what were they at 150mg per week.?



Why do you want to know?


----------



## BP2000 (Sep 29, 2011)

you said what they were on 200 just wondering what th ey were at 150.  I am about to get a baseline but I am only 30 so I will do trt in another 20 years. lol  But I can tell they are lower man I recover like shit now from the gym and energy levels are down.  30 must hit a point when they decline significantly.  Hope I am still at 700 but I will post when I get them.

Can you tell a difference in energy level/mood/recovery from 150-200?


----------



## Built (Sep 30, 2011)

Hubby was just below the low-limit of normal. Just above the high limit for normal, the change in his mood, libido - and more gradually, his physique - have been profound.


----------



## Glycomann (Sep 30, 2011)

BP2000 said:


> you said what they were on 200 just wondering what th ey were at 150.  I am about to get a baseline but I am only 30 so I will do trt in another 20 years. lol  But I can tell they are lower man I recover like shit now from the gym and energy levels are down.  30 must hit a point when they decline significantly.  Hope I am still at 700 but I will post when I get them.
> 
> Can you tell a difference in energy level/mood/recovery from 150-200?



I did my first cycle at 27.  That was 23 years ago. I didn't have my testosterone measured.  Later after cycling for years I found that my levels would measure anywhere from 400s to close to 700. At one point it measured in the 200s after I hadn't allowed enough time for recovery.  That's probably average.  Incidentally, I hve a brother that never touched a steroid and is hypogonadal. Yet, I have been manipulating nearly 1/2 my life and I seem OK.  Makes me scratch my head.  Maybe life style related.  Aside from AAS I lead a pretty clean life style. 

Test levels fluctuate.  At 150 mg/w I measure at the top of normal range or a little above.  Recover from exercise is much better. Mental acuity is much improved. Mood overall is better. I feel much more attracted to y wife.  She seems more beautiful when my levels are up.  I'm more apt to do things for her to make here feel good.  I feel more driven in the gym and at work. I guess I feel the way a man is suppose to feel.


----------



## Jerhendr2203 (Sep 30, 2011)

Prescribed 200mg Test C and 100mg Deca 2x weekly


----------



## S_walker (Sep 30, 2011)

Jerhendr2203 said:


> Prescribed 200mg Test C and 100mg Deca 2x weekly




why would your Dr prescribe deca? I asked mine about adding it to my TRT for my joints and he told me there was no medical reason for it. Lucky you!


----------



## BP2000 (Oct 1, 2011)

S_walker said:


> why would your Dr prescribe deca? I asked mine about adding it to my TRT for my joints and he told me there was no medical reason for it. Lucky you!



Tell your doc you want to be on Deca for fertility reason's.  You wanna have sex without getting your girl preg. 

Testosterone Tested as Male Contraceptive


----------

